# ach herr je, schon wieder einer!



## Herr Jemineh (6. Feb. 2008)

hallo alle zusammen!
ja, nun bin ich auch hier gelandet.
leider habe ich keinen garten 
und somit auch keinen großen teich,
deshalb muss ein ganz kleiner ausreichen.
aktuell sieht er ja nicht besonders aus, 
aber der nächste frühling kommt bestimmt
und dann wird er wieder so aussehen:

 

ich heiße uwe, höre aber eher auf "herr je."  
wohne in DU (NRW) und bin von beruf dipl. sprachheilpädagoge.
vor allem bin ich auf die - hoffentlich zahlreichen :beeten - 
miniteichler hier sehr gespannt.

*********************************************

wen die obige bepflanzung interessiert:

in den 2 mörtelkübeln von 90 und 60 l, die mit einer pumpe verbunden sind, stehen u.a.
__ wasserfeder/__ wasserprimel (hottonia palustris)
__ froschbiss (hydrocharis morsus-ranae)
__ seekanne (nymphoides peltata)
wasser- bzw. sumpfschwertlilie (__ iris pseudacorus)
__ froschlöffel (alisma plantago aquatica
__ hechtkraut (pontederia cordata)
__ igelkolben (sparganium erectum)
__ kleefarn (marsilia quadrifolia)
__ hornkraut (ceratophyllum demerasum)

in den beiden sumpfkübelchen:
__ blutweiderich (lythrum salicaria)
__ blaue gauklerblume (mimulus ringens)
__ sumpfdotterblume (calthea palustris)
münz- bzw. __ pfennigkraut (lysimachia nummularia)
__ wollgras (eriophorum angustifolium)
sibirische __ schwertlilie (iris sibirica)
zwerg- bzw. scharfe segge (carex gracilis)


----------



## Dodi (6. Feb. 2008)

*AW: ach herr je, schon wieder einer!*

Guten Morgen, Uwe!

Ach, Herr Je... 
Na dann :willkommen hier bei den Teich-:crazy !

Dafür, dass Du nur Mini-Teiche besitzst, hast Du ja eine Menge Pflanzen drin! Aber sieht schön aus, wenn alles grünt und blüht.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit Deiner kleinen Oase und natürlich auch hier bei uns im Forum.  

Auf ein nettes Miteinander!


----------



## Christine (6. Feb. 2008)

*AW: ach herr je, schon wieder einer!*

Ach Herr Je,

auch von mir als bekennende Kleinteichbesitzerin ein herzliches Willkommen!

Schönes Teichlein. Freue mich schon auf viele Fotos.


----------



## Joachim (6. Feb. 2008)

*AW: ach herr je, schon wieder einer!*

Mahlzeit ...

Na denn mal Willkommen und sei der Teich auch noch so klein ...


----------



## Schwimmblase (6. Feb. 2008)

*AW: ach herr je, schon wieder einer!*

da schließ ich mich doch an.....

Gruß aus Berlin vom Schwaben


----------



## Frank (6. Feb. 2008)

*AW: ach herr je, schon wieder einer!*

Hallo Uwe,

*auch von mir noch :willkommen im Club!*

Im nächsten Frühjahr werde ich mir auch noch einen "kleinen Teich" auf dem Balkon errichten.

Da brauch ich dann gewiss noch ein paar Tips und Tricks von den "Kleinteichbesitzern".  

Wir werden noch hören ... 

Aber jetzt erstmal noch viel Spaß bei uns.


----------



## Herr Jemineh (6. Feb. 2008)

*AW: ach herr je, schon wieder einer!*

ich danke euch allen für die nette begrüßung.


----------



## zoe (9. Feb. 2008)

*AW: ach herr je, schon wieder einer!*

:Willkommen2  Herr Je 
Viel Spaß im Forum und ja, es gibt hier einige Kleinteichbesitzer. 

liebe Grüße
zoe


----------



## Suse (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: ach herr je, schon wieder einer!*

Hallo Herr Je,
das ist aber schön, das Du hier bist.
liebe Grüße, Suse


----------



## glasklar (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: ach herr je, schon wieder einer!*

hallo herr je:Willkommen2


----------



## sunshine (17. Feb. 2008)

*AW: ach herr je, schon wieder einer!*

hallo herr je,

auf dich mussten wir ja viel zu lange verzichten, schuldest du uns nicht noch ein märchen... ?


----------



## PyroMicha (17. Feb. 2008)

*AW: ach herr je, schon wieder einer!*

Hallo Herr Je... 
So langsam finden sich hier ja alle wieder zusammen . .


----------



## regulus (17. Feb. 2008)

*AW: ach herr je, schon wieder einer!*

nun auch von mir ein hallo, hatte ja schon fast einen kulturschock! nun wird alles gut.


----------



## Herr Jemineh (17. Feb. 2008)

*AW: ach herr je, schon wieder einer!*



			
				sunshine schrieb:
			
		

> hallo herr je,
> 
> auf dich mussten wir ja viel zu lange verzichten, schuldest du uns nicht noch ein märchen... ?



hi sunny,

es liegt gerade dem hiesigen amt zur begutachtung vor


----------

